# Photoshop Ein krei drei teile



## jinges (30. Januar 2005)

hallo leute wie kann ich einen Kreis bei Photoshop in drei gleich grosse teile teilen 6 waeren noch besser. in 2 oder 4 ist ja kein problem mit dem lineal aber 3 56789... k.a.

danke fuer die antworten

jinges


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2005)

jinges am 30.01.2005 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute wie kann ich einen Kreis bei Photoshop in drei gleich grosse teile teilen 6 waeren noch besser. in 2 oder 4 ist ja kein problem mit dem lineal aber 3 56789... k.a.
> 
> danke fuer die antworten
> 
> jinges


du kannst ja ne linie vom mittelpunkt zum rand ziehen, um eine einteilung zu erstellen. ein kreis hat immer 360 grad. beim linien-ziehen müßtest du auch den winkel bei den koordinaten sehen. wenn du 3 segmente hast hast du 360/3 = 120 grad. also muss die nächste linie immer 120 grad mehr oder weniger winkel haben als die vorige, also zB die erste linie hat 20 grad, dann muss die zweite 140 grad haben und die dritte 260. 

bei 5 sind's dann halt 360/5 grad...


----------



## jinges (30. Januar 2005)

also das ihr mich nicht falsch versteht es soll so aussehen wie son atom zeichen oder bei ner pizza wo jedes zweite teil weg ist


----------



## jinges (31. Januar 2005)

o.k. verstanden aber wie kann ich den Winkel sehen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2005)

jinges am 31.01.2005 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> o.k. verstanden aber wie kann ich den Winkel sehen


ich hab kein photopshop, aber wenn, dann beim zeichenn der linie auch da, wo dann die länge die der linie steht, den koordinaten. 

du kannst auch einfach ne linie malen und die dann markieren und rotieren/drehen im winkel von 120 grad und erst dann über den kreis legen.


----------



## HanFred (31. Januar 2005)

wenn man ein objekt, also in diesem fall eine linie manuell rotiert, wird oben in der leiste der winkel angezeigt.


----------



## Flixus (31. Januar 2005)

HanFred am 31.01.2005 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man ein objekt, also in diesem fall eine linie manuell rotiert, wird oben in der leiste der winkel angezeigt.




ich glaub linie sind net so gut weill die zu pixlig werden bzw. du ja gefüllte flächen willst...hab mal probiert...

du machst ein Ebene mit einen Kreis, 
schneidest den zu nem halbkreis,
legst eine hilfslinie in an die kante und eine noch in der mit so das du ein kreuz hast,
dann gehste auf bearbeiten,transformieren,drehen
in der mitte des kreises ist der schwerpunkt den du an die lange seite des kreises schiebst...dann oben 120 grad drehen...den rest wegschneiden...
die ebene 2mal kopieren und die so drehen einmal 120, -120 dann, das du deine atomzeichen hast, achte drauf das bei den kreisausschnitt, der schwerpunkt in der kleinen ecke, liegt, hier ein bild...

klick hier...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2005)

Flixus am 31.01.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 31.01.2005 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 diese gedrehten kreisteile sind aber an ihren rändern auch nur linien... das sieht doch dann genauso aus wie eine trennung per linie... die linie sollte natürlich die farbe haben wie dei füllung selber.


----------



## Flixus (31. Januar 2005)

Herbboy am 31.01.2005 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Flixus am 31.01.2005 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hast du recht, aber ein Kreisausschnitt zu nehmen ist glaube genauer als diese mit linien zu sammen zu frimeln...und die rundung genau hinzubekommen...na ja war ja nur eine schnelle idee,

kenn mich noch net so aus in foto schop aber eine normale linie  bekommt man net so genau hin, jedenfalls sobald man sie schräg macht, ein pfad schon eher wobei ich nich weis wie,ob man ein fläche aus pfaden füllen kann!?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2005)

Flixus am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kenn mich noch net so aus in foto schop aber eine normale linie  bekommt man net so genau hin, jedenfalls sobald man sie schräg macht, ein pfad schon eher wobei ich nich weis wie,ob man ein fläche aus pfaden füllen kann!?


 von photoshop hab ich keinen schimmer, aber für so was, wie oben erwünscht, ist ein tool basierend auf nem konzept wie paint am einfachsten: klickst mit der maus irgendwohin mit "füllen", dann wird alles gefüllt, was die gleiche farbe hat... wenn also ne weiße fläche von linien eingeschlossen ist, so wird die halt gefüllt. 

es gibt viele tools, die mit objekten arbeiten und du nur die objekte selber füllen kannst oder wo du nen bereich markiest und dann der gesamte bereich einfach gefüllt wird... ich glaub, das zu benutzen lern ich nie...  :-o


----------



## Rayne (31. Januar 2005)

Flixus am 31.01.2005 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.01.2005 00:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, man kann ne fläche bestehend aus pfaden füllen. dazu muss man entweder in die pfadübersicht gehen und dort auf das kleine runde symbol klicken oder man erstellt ne beliebige form und klickt dann mit rechts mit einem pfadwerkzeug und schon kommt ein auswahlmenü --> Fläche füllen/ Kontur füllen.
dazu muss nicht einmal eine geschlossenen fläche vorhanden sein, photoshop  "denkt" sich dann einfach die fehlende linie und ersetzt diese sozusagen.

Rayne


----------



## Rayne (31. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde das ganze so bewerkstelligen:

1.) ich erstelle ein neues bild und ziehe mir hilfslinien, an denen ich meine pfade ausrichten kann. Dann erstelle ich mit dem pfadwerkzeug meinen ersten kreisauschnitt. Um die rundung zu bekommen, muss ich den ankerpunkt in der mitte etwas nach oben versetzen und dann mit dem pfadpunkt-umwandeln-werkzeug bearbeiten.

Bild 1

2.) das pfadwerkzeug ist immer noch aktiv. Dann klicke ich mit rechts ins bild und wähle die option „pfadfläche flüllen…“. Dort bestätige ich dann mit ok. Vorher sollte ich natürlich bei der vordergrundfarbe meine farbe ausgewählt haben 

Bild 2

Bild 3

3.) nun lösche ich den pfad in der pfadauswahl und dupliziere meine ebene.
Ich klicke in der ebenenpalatte auf diese neue ebene und gehe dann auf bearbeiten --> transformieren --> drehen (vorher wieder verschieben-werkzeug auswählen, sonst ist diese option nicht aktiv!)
Dann versetze ich den schwerpunkt auf die spitze der form, so wie flixus ja schon beschrieben hat 
Und nun gebe ich oben in der leiste 120 ein.

Bild 4

4.) ich dupliziere wieder diese ebene und wiederhole den schritt.

Und mit ein wenig zusatzarbeit kann das endergebnis dann so aussehen: Bild 5

Rayne


----------

